#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای مالتی مدیا | multimedia Software >  >  کمک برای پیدا کردن نرم افزار کارت تی وی provision

## hossein_g

*کمک برای پیدا کردن نرم افزار کارت تی وی provision*  							سلام لطفا کمکم کنین نرم افزارشو پیدا کنم سالهاست تو خونه خاک  خورده و سی دیش شکسته شده بود و درایورشو پیدا کردم با یه نرم افزار حالا  نرم افزارش مونده و اینم مدل و مشخصاتش *TV Card - TVPC Thunder Plu*
[میهن مارکت - مشخصات کلی کارت تلویزیونی TV Card - پروویژن Provision TVPC Thunder Plus]
دقیقا همی میهن مارکت داره همینه کارتنشم گم شده و نمیدونم سایت دقیقش چیه کلی هم گشتم ولی پیدا نکردم 
 ممنون

----------

*poya.poya*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## poya.poya

*اگر کارت  TV به گفته خودتان روی ویندوز سیستم تان، نصب شده به راحتی میتوانی از قسمت ورودی AV و مشاهده تلوزیون های آنالوگ و ضبط تصاویر دلخواه روی هارد، ....
از نرم افزار معروف و رایگان  "* *The KMPlayer** " استفاده کنی .

(*تا بحال همه کارت TV ها راکه دیدم، این نرم افزار پشتیبانی کرده.*)
*

دانلود:
*The KMPlayer*

----------

*hossein_g*,*Yek.Doost*

----------

